# Bargain Book Finds (September 2012) - Please, No Self Promotion



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the August 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought this looked good. It's discounted to $3.99 for the month of September.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

worst case senario Almanac of politics 1 dollar and 99 cents back to $9.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

all about cavemen for just under 3 dollars.


----------



## Ivan Katarsky (Jun 30, 2012)

*Bargain e-books for kids: Life and death tackled through Butterflies, Candy and Pets... *

*Where the Butterflies Go by Heather Grace Stewart* ($3.99) 


*Fantastic Candy from Afghanistan by Baby Lulu * ($2.99) 


*My Zombie Dog by Charmaine Clancy * ($2.99)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

John Lennon, The Life, by Philip Norman. $2.99 at this posting.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The Stupidest Angel by Christopher Moore. $1.99 for a limited time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Another Avon sale. 
These are all $1.99 and all are Historical Romance


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*Term Limits* by Vince Flynn $3.99


N


----------



## anniezilla (Mar 6, 2012)

The Magicians' Guild by Trudi Canavan $0.99

 
The Sharing Knife: Beguilement by Lois McMaster Bujold $0.99

 
Book of a Thousand Days by Shannon Hale $0.99


----------



## anniezilla (Mar 6, 2012)

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children by Ransom Riggs $1.99


----------



## booksinfrance (Sep 5, 2012)

only just joined here but there doesn't seem to be too much for september so far so here's two good reads I found in iBooks.

All That Mullarkey by Sue Moorcroft and
The Half Life of Hanna by Nick Alexander.

They're both free at the moment from iBooks (iTunes) and well worth a read. Enjoy.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

YA Books mainly from HarperCollins for $2.99:


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Contemporary Romances from Hachette, mainly $2.99:


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Hachette Romantic Suspense for $2.99:


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Hachette Historical Romance for $2.99 (mainly Regencies):

 

Several by Kathryn Caskie:


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Fanged and Fabulous - the 2nd book in Michelle Rowen's Immortality Bites series for $2.99


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Georgian Romance - Elizabeth Hoyt's Princes trilogy for $3.99 each. I've read all of these and they are fantastic.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Tall Tales and Wedding Veils by Jane Graves - $3.99. I may have already posted this last month, but it's still on sale and it's a great contemporary romance.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*The Last Coyote* by Michael Connelly (Harry Bosch #4)

 $2.99

N


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The Hooded Claw said:


> John Lennon, The Life, by Philip Norman. $2.99 at this posting.


Thanks THC! I just bought this - all 800 pages of it. Good deal for us Beatle lovers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Psssttt--Harvey--we don't allow chitchat in the Book Finds threads...you need to post a bargain book, too....   

Betsy
KB Moderator

_
~~~Oops! Okay!  - Harvey_


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Also posted in the Inifinate Jest thread.



Grab it! $4.99 as of 09/5/2012.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Agency by Y.S. Lee is a highly regarded YA series set in Victorian England. The first three books are marked down to $2.99:

  

Another YA book by CC Hunter is marked down to $2.99 by MacMillan. CC Hunter writes humorous adult romances under the name of Christie Craig that are quite funny and good and one of them, Shut Up and Kiss Me, is currently free:

 

There's also a bonus CC Hunter short story that's currently free.


----------



## chloe_barks (Sep 7, 2012)

I read this one yesterday (mainly because of the cover!). The main character was pretty awesome. Worth a punt for a few $

http://www.amazon.com/Where-Loyalty-Hawkes-Series-ebook/dp/B00960RDXC/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1347052121&sr=8-14&keywords=where+loyalty+lies


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Candyfreak: A Journey Through the Chocolate Underbelly of America, by Steve Almond (I hope that's not a pen name, it is too good to be true!).

And you're welcome, Harvey!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sean Connery biography for $3.75


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Going for $2.20 right now.


----------



## csi912 (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't praise this book enough!!! Blindspots by David Sakmyster. One of the best, creepy, and fun reads I've had in a LONG time! It's sort of similar to a Dean Koontz kind of thriller. Murder, mayhem, and the perfect touch of the supernatural. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

A couple from Tasha Alexander's Lady Emily series at $1.99 each:


N


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Urban Fantasy - 
Covet - JR Ward - $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Desert Dinosaurs: Discovering Prehistoric Sites in the American Southwest

$1.65 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Thorn Birds
$2.99 at this posting


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

99 cents for a boxed set! (Regular price is $6.99. On sale for a limited time)


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> John Lennon, The Life, by Philip Norman. $2.99 at this posting.


Thanks for this! I just got it and it's still $2.99. 
Also, I just found this thread and I need to stay out of it or I'll get myself in trouble.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The tenth anniversary edition of Neil Gaiman's American Gods is only $2.99 right now!
http://www.amazon.com/American-Gods-Anniversary-Edition-ebook/dp/B004YW4L5K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348103287&sr=1-1&keywords=american+gods+anniversary


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In His Majesty's Service: Three Novels of Temeraire
$9.99 for the three novels in one volume

I haven't read this yet, but the friend who enabled me to Kindle is very enthusiastic about this fantasy series about the Napoleonic Wars being fought by elite corps of dragons.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just noticed that Barbara Silkstone's fab new book Zo White and The Seven Morphs is only $0.99.

If you love light-hearted mysteries it's gotta be worth a shot. It's currently sitting in the top 100 too.

http://www.amazon.com/Morphs-Mystery-Fractured-Silkstone-ebook/dp/B008U8NGBE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348847784&sr=1-1&keywords=zo+white


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Pat Conroy's Prince of Tides is only .99¢!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003XKN65K/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?tag=afbm-20


----------



## Tinta (Jun 3, 2012)

Free today - California Schemin' by Kate George to celebrate release this week of the third mystery in this series about Bree MacGowan. Fun reads and great time to try the first two in the series since they are free for Kindle. The other is Moonlighting in Vermont. http://www.amazon.com/California-Schemin-MacGowan-Series-ebook/dp/B004J4W19G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341186948&sr=8-1&keywords=california+schemin+kate+george+kindle


----------

